

Burnout, How to Recover - SMrF
http://sentientmachine.blogspot.com/2010/07/burnout-how-to-recover.html

======
SMrF
I'm not sure if this would have helped me when I was going through this
process. But, it certainly is a very accurate description of burning out and
offers up practical, (and in my case useful), solutions.

------
esonica
The content was interesting, if you can look past the repetive "you are pushed
to burnout" comments. It really detracts from the message and feels a lot like
a powerpoint presentation

